# General > AquaTalk >  Where to buy egg crates

## Sufianjamal

Need help
I want to buy egg crates to cover the tank
Any idea where to buy

And also what can be used to cover the tank
Other then egg crates

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## tiintinn

Think c328 sells them  :Smile:

----------


## Sufianjamal

> Think c328 sells them


The price ard how much?

----------


## Stormz

Anyone knows where selling the complete piece type, I not looking for those that you can join ones.

----------


## Robogobi

Ubi factory area got a supplier there for them. Forgot the name.

----------


## sheng

You may want to check with NKS LFS at Hougang or C328 LFS depend on where you stay.



> Anyone knows where selling the complete piece type, I not looking for those that you can join ones.

----------


## bossteck

> Ubi factory area got a supplier there for them. Forgot the name.


I believe you're referring to Dama. http://www.dama.com.sg/

----------


## fisherw

Look into this:

http://dama.com.sg/light-fixture.htm

----------

